# PC2 and DDR2 on same RAM



## girl_cooties

:smooch: I sell RAM sometimes on Ebay and I have had RAM that is only PC2 and only DDR2 alone but often I come across RAM that says both PC2 and DDR2 5300 and such. What is the difference between the two? They both fit slots the same. Can they both be ran in the same computer? :4-dontkno


----------



## greenbrucelee

PC2 is ddr2 it is the same thing. when ddr first came out it would also have PC at the start so for exam pc4300 is ddr RAM but pc24300 is ddr2 ram.


----------



## tim19889

PC2 is a lower end type of RAM as well, while PC is a higher end type of RAM.


----------



## Tyree

tim19889 said:


> PC2 is a lower end type of RAM as well, while PC is a higher end type of RAM.


That is "basically" correct.

DDR2 XXX has been tested more thoroughly than PC XXX and that in turn raises the price not not necessarily the quality.


----------



## girl_cooties

OK I think I get it. Thanks for the replies.
Now Im wondering if you put say PC2100 in one slot and PC5300 in the other, what will happen?


----------



## greenbrucelee

if you put 2 different speeds of ram in the higher speed ram will default to the speed of the slower ram. It is always wise to run dual channel and matched pairs meaning that you are running two dimms (proper term for ram sticks) in the same coloured slots that are the same make and same speed.


----------



## grimx133

Hmmm. Not going to happen. Aside from not fitting and all that. The one stick would be *PC-2100 DDR 266Mhz.* while the other stick is *PC2-5300 DDR2 667Mhz.* 
They don't mix, period.


----------



## FingerBoX

what does the "PC" stand for?


----------



## Tyree

FingerBoX said:


> what does the "PC" stand for?



http://www.webopedia.com/quick_ref/dram_memory.asp


----------

